

Gamerspath the future social network for gamers - dbuizert
http://www.gamerspath.net/2011/04/gamerspath-officially-open/

======
ecommando
Seriously? Ever heard of Steam? Your .com domain is even owned by another
gaming site. Don't ya think this will cause confusion? I sure do.

~~~
dbuizert
Yes and I heard of Xbox Live, PSN. Also .com sells games, we dont. We are
social platform. Same goes for Steam. It is also controlled by admin panels.

But isn't this what people said about Facebook, serious ever heard of MySpace?
Competition is where it is at. Without life would be boring.

